# Hardbody/Frontier Front End Swap Info



## MattDogggg (Jan 15, 2004)

I am going to start swapping my 87 Hardbody with the front end of a Frontier and would like to know if anybody out there has done or knows anyone that has done this? I have found some pictures on the net, but nothing that really helps me out...I would like to know what year Frontier would fit best, and where EXACTLY to cut my old fenders to mold em into the Frontier fenders. And, I think I'll use the entire Frontier hood, and cowl. Any info helps...thanks.
Matt
:cheers:


----------

